# 1972 gto/ lemans hurst competition plus shifter



## SKIDLOADER10 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a 1972 lemans sport 4 speed shifter hurst competition plus shifter. 3138? Sn 06420615m does anyone know if this will work with a muncie transmission , it did come off of a saginaw and i have no idea if these things are interchangeable.
Thanks ..


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Hmmm... The round rod Hurst factory shifter will be the same. The linkage rods will be Saginaw only.


----------

